

Why Are There So Few Female Magicians? - newnewnew
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2013/03/why-are-there-so-few-female-magicians/274099/

======
toddrew
I grew up with a magician for a mother. We had pet rabbits instead of cats and
dogs that she used for her shows.

------
rsobers
Because we burned them all.

